# Stupid question about feeding fish



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

Just wondering if it's ok to feed tuna fish? Here comes the stupid part, the canned variety (that you mix with mayo to make sandwiches), is that cooked? :shock: Or would I have to cook it in a pan before feeding?


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

Canned tuna is cooked already.


----------



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

haha  so it's ok to feed in moderation?


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

I dont know if it is all right but I bet it will be pretty smelly coming out the other end. :lol:


----------



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

bahaha since she lives 2ft from my bed thank god she doesn't smell even the tiniest bit :lol: regardless of what I feed her...mind you it's only kibble, mealies and her flax roll :roll: picky hog


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Yes you can feed tuna. in moderation. Canned tuna is VERY high in.... mercury (is that it?). Also, if you are going the canned route (which many people will shake their head at) it should be packed in water & not brine.

Hedgehogs + fish in the diet = stinky (and often messy) poop. Heads up on that


----------



## lmashbri6983 (May 29, 2009)

.... that might explain why when I fed Layla a little bit of some new food with salmon in it, she had slimy stinky poo .... Guess I might try something withOUT fish!!


----------

